

Why Mark Zuckerberg Gets Away With Hoodies - ibsathish
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/currency/2013/12/the-power-of-the-hoodie-wearing-ceo.html#!

======
officialjunk
This is news? Wow. Who cares!?

------
thenerdfiles
How does one's intellectual background/history fit into an extrapolated "red
sneaker effect" analysis?

 _Oh look, the nonconformist is using big words again._

How utterly mediocre life has become when _intellectual pursuits_ and
_fashion_ are so hand-wavingly treated through this concept of
"nonconformance".

Russell Brand (English comedian) once said a really great thing, after having
returned to the U.K somewhere for a talk show, as a way to dismiss a certain
class of criticism (or really, criticism of a certain origin):

    
    
        "And then I remembered that this was just some thing happening 
        in America."

